# Cyst is shrinking and growing?



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Btw I have asked the vet if cysts tend to fluctuate size and she said 'of course!' I just want to know if you've experienced a cyst doing this.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Do you have a reason to doubt your vet's opinion on this?


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Harleysmum said:


> Do you have a reason to doubt your vet's opinion on this?



Not really, I was just seeing if anyone else had experience with a cyst doing this.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cyst can change in size, usually if they are loose and can be easily moved there's nothing to be concerned about. You could ask your Vet to aspirate it to analyze the fluid from it if you want or you could always get a second opinion from another Vet for peace of mind. 

My bridge boy had them before and my two current Goldens have them. I have them checked every year at their annual Vet checks. So far nothing has shown up.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Cyst can change in size, usually if they are loose and can be easily moved there's nothing to be concerned about. You could ask your Vet to aspirate it to analyze the fluid from it if you want or you could always get a second opinion from another Vet for peace of mind.
> 
> My bridge boy had them before and my two current Goldens have them. I have them checked every year at their annual Vet checks. So far nothing has shown up.



Thank you!! 
With your Goldens, have you had them aspirated?
My vet said it is safe to watch it for now. So, I guess I should take her advice and run with it.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I've read that changing size like that can be an unusual characteristic of a mast cell tumor. For your peace of mind you could ask your vet to aspirate it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

SadiesWorld said:


> Thank you!!
> With your Goldens, have you had them aspirated?
> My vet said it is safe to watch it for now. So, I guess I should take her advice and run with it.



Yes I have, so far the fluid has been clear with no cancer cells present.
My Vet has said the same, keep an eye on them for any changes in size, texture and color.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have had them increase in size and then disappear. I would recommend not touching it for a couple weeks, and see what happens. When Brady had his first one, it was a little black and blue around it, my vet said that was from me constantly checking it. It did grow from pea size to probably the size of a dime, a couple years later, they "eye" had a big black head, the vet squeezed everything out like a big pimple.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora has had a sebaceous cyst on her back for years. The vet aspirated it when I first found it and confirmed it as a harmless cyst.

It changes in size every now and again. Once it got a bit large - size of a cherry tomato - but then it drastically went back down to its normal size. Trust your vet, but if you think it's getting TOO big or if you can see that it looks odd, by all means check with your vet again.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> I've read that changing size like that can be an unusual characteristic of a mast cell tumor. For your peace of mind you could ask your vet to aspirate it.



Yes, this is what I've heard too. I think that for her yearly, if the cyst is there, I'll get it aspirate.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Yes I have, so far the fluid has been clear with no cancer cells present.
> My Vet has said the same, keep an eye on them for any changes in size, texture and color.



That's great that all is good!


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> I have had them increase in size and then disappear. I would recommend not touching it for a couple weeks, and see what happens. When Brady had his first one, it was a little black and blue around it, my vet said that was from me constantly checking it. It did grow from pea size to probably the size of a dime, a couple years later, they "eye" had a big black head, the vet squeezed everything out like a big pimple.



LOL sounds like me! Poor Sadie. 
Thank you for sharing!! It helps me to know what to expect. I guess Sadie is just a lumpy bumpy dog. Because, she has 3 lipomas and two cysts so far and she is only 3.5 years old.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Florabora said:


> Flora has had a sebaceous cyst on her back for years. The vet aspirated it when I first found it and confirmed it as a harmless cyst.
> 
> It changes in size every now and again. Once it got a bit large - size of a cherry tomato - but then it drastically went back down to its normal size. Trust your vet, but if you think it's getting TOO big or if you can see that it looks odd, by all means check with your vet again.



Thank you for sharing your experience with cysts! I'm glad to hear Floras bump was just a cyst! 
Like I said in the previous post, I guess I have to accept the fact that Sadie is a lumpy bumpy dog! She had 2 cysts and 3 lipomas and she is only 3.5 years old!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My breeder thinks that because she bathes her dogs once a week, it prevents these cysts from forming. Not sure how true it is or not, but I thought it was an interesting theory.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> My breeder thinks that because she bathes her dogs once a week, it prevents these cysts from forming. Not sure how true it is or not, but I thought it was an interesting theory.



Hmm, That is interesting!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Sparkles had one along her spine and it was there for 5 years it went up and down in size and broke open once all on its own. Had it checked twice but it always came back just a cyst. Vet said she could remove it if Sparkles ever had to be operated on but she never needed to so it stayed.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Altairss said:


> Sparkles had one along her spine and it was there for 5 years it went up and down in size and broke open once all on its own. Had it checked twice but it always came back just a cyst. Vet said she could remove it if Sparkles ever had to be operated on but she never needed to so it stayed.


That is what my vet said, she said most of the time when they are removed they come back.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Just thought I'd update! So since posting this post, I'd only check her cyst once a day and it'd be a quick check. Everyday it's feel the same. 

Yesterday I took my time in feeling it and today it is small. Eventually I know it's going to get back to normal size. Maybe I squeezed it and some fluid came out?


----------

